# Goose is loosing the battle of corralling babies.



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

They seem to sleep for about 20 minutes. Then they all pop up and go crazy for 20 minutes. Rinse and repeat. It's amazing how good of climbers they are already. I had placed a little bowl of food on the floor for them. THe normal bowls are ones that hang and I keep my fairly high. Today there is always at least a couple guys sitting in the high bowls eating. they all can climb up and walk upside down on the cage. 

Excuse any messes. These guys destroy the place quick.

View attachment 181498

View attachment 181506

View attachment 181514

View attachment 181522


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

They are just so adorable! love the little white paws


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Very cute. Love these photo updates.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Urgh can't take the cute! Feel overwhelming urge to go hug a rat!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Daww! I truly enjoy reading these updates! They're cute little boogers!


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Man, super cute.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

The bubs are getting hard to take pictures of. I need to wait till their asleep and get some. So far no signs of wildness in their personalities. I'm guessing we won't have anything to worry about till maybe we start getting a little more grown up and hormonal..or we will be lucky and their won't be any.  They run up and give nose kisses, a few of them are very human orientated and will always run up into your hand hoping to hang out with us. Our little runty boy likes to sit in a cupped hand, run up to your neck and nuzzle in your hair and then back into the hand. 

Since I know most wild rats are very fearful on new things, we've been trying to keep changing up the cage with new things and rearranging. I'm hoping they will be accustomed to it and it will make less fearful bubs. So far all things new are interesting and must be climbed, nosed, chewed and wrestled on. 

They are amazingly agile and have perfect balance, as well as being super quick. They just turned 3 weeks, so I'm so intrigued at how fast they have gone from helpless little babies to such mobile and curious creatures. The solid gold dog food is unanimously hated by the babies. The love grains-rolled oats, puffed whole brown rice and wheat. Everyone loves infant soy formula-especially their Mom Goose. So far very little interest in the wheel. I've seen a few take a couple spins and then lose interest. I have a 20 oz plastic lixit crock on the cage that is filled with small toys, and those are loved. They like to chew and roll around with the toys. They are starting to like different places to sleep from each other. The cube style hammocks are a fave among many. A few like those little triangle bird hammocks, no one likes the box with the loose substrate, but many like a box with tissues in it. One unfortunately likes to sleep in the food bowl after burying himself at the bottom of it-possible future horder?  Goose takes him out from time to time in a very unceremonious toss to the floor.

There has been NO poo in the cage except the litter pan. This has been since they were pink bubs that didn't do anything. Is Goose eating anything that doesn't hit the litter box? I know when I've cleaned their cage and put them in a smaller cage and put Goose in with her cage mates I find lots of little poo's in the little cage. So why is there absolutely none in the main cage? 

Well that was a lot longer of an update than I planned. It's nice to muse with folks that love em though. 

View attachment 182034
View attachment 182042
View attachment 182050


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

View attachment 182138


This is a picture from the top of the cage. There is actually all 12 in that hammock, but most are inside. I love how those ones are sleeping inside the hammy with their heads out, like little humans.


----------



## Rat-Princess (Oct 19, 2014)

They are so adorable! I can't get enough of their little paws! ;D


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

They are adorable, real cuties. I love the last pic of the first lot. 

You mentioned the poos, my first thought was that they were eating them but you said on their own away from Goose the pools were there. Is Goose still breast feeding them even though they've started eating other food? I read once that sometimes rats eat the poos because they don't get all the nutrients first time round. Especially the softer ones. I thought maybe if she's still feeding them that she's eating them for that reason. Or maybe she's just such a good mommy that she tidies up after her children


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Ya the poo thing has me scratching my head. I was doing a head count ( I do this often enough that it may become some kinda of neurosis) and put them all in my big pasta pot with a white towel in the bottom. They probably weren't in there for more than 5 minutes and the whole bottom was covered in little poos. You would think that the cage should just be covered. But none-not a single little turd can be found except in the litter box. The ones in the litter box are mostly big one's belonging to Goose, I'm certain it's not because they have immaculate potty habits already.

They are just two days over 3 weeks so they are still nursing. I don't know how she has room in her tummy to eat all that poo! LOL it's a lot of poo I'm sure. Plus she's been eating non-stop. today she had a small bowl of formula, some walnuts, cauliflower, green beans, and some salmon. She is constantly eating from the bowl too. Which we are going through their regular food like crazy with the babies eating now too. Almost a full 20 oz bowl is being eaten a day. I notice she doesn't nurse as often any more, but when she does it's like an hour and 1/2 at a time. 

Oh I'll share names too.

girls are Camello, Bispotti, Sweetle and Shellybean. Boys are Zumbug, Fizzlybear, Jeli, Squazzil, Goobaa, Buzzlegum, Moojoo and Mousemellow.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Cute names!! With the length of time she has to feed and that amount of babies maybe she is eating them but I agree it's one heck of a lot of poos to be eating then. What other explanation do you have though? 

I can't get over how hungry littlies are. My Brian and Stewie are about 7 weeks but they are always hungry and so far have eaten every new thing I've offered over and above their dry mix food. That's just two and I clean out daily, I can't believe how much they poo!!!

Maybe you'll have to set up a video camera or something to figure out the mystery of the missing poo


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Thought I'd share a new pic. My batteries died after this one...grrr.

View attachment 182538


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

ok got one more. 
View attachment 182546


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 11, 2014)

Such cute names, and the pictures are too stinkin' adorable. I just want to pick them up and snuggle them all.


----------

